# Beefstick vs Sealine



## Blake Tyler (Mar 21, 2009)

Does anybody know the difference in the two rods?? Besides the price and the Beefstick being fiberglass and the Sealine being graphite? The rod would be strictly for surf fishing and kayaking out the baits on the beach. Targeting sharks, reds, or anything that will bite the line. I've got a penn 6/0 and an Okuma CV45L to put on the rods, either or. Just wondering which one would be the better buy besides the price. It seems the beefstick is fairly new..haven't found much information on it.
Thanks!
Beefstick

Sealine


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

You looked at the AR's and Ocean Masters? I didn't like the only beefstick I picked up but it wasn't a 12 footer.


----------



## Blake Tyler (Mar 21, 2009)

No, I haven't, but at 30 for the 12' beefstick, It's worth it to see how I like them, I think 60 bucks isn't bad for 2 rods. I may pay for what I get, if so, well you live and learn!


----------



## JWS (Jan 28, 2007)

i have different rods for yaking out bait than i do for casting. my rods for yaking out baits are all 8ft or shorter. no need to give the fish more leverage. for casting, i use anywhere from 9'6-12'. if youre looking to stay around that price range, id look at the american rodsmith rods. theyre cheap and pretty darn good. have been using them for quite some time now and have yet to have one break. and theyre not extremely stiff so they cast well. i use either the 10s or 12s. very well worth the money.


----------



## sharkinaggie (Jan 21, 2008)

Stay away from the beefstick, unless you want to use it for a flag pole....about the only good use I have found for one. The AR's are alright with the Ocean Masters being much better. OM is my rec is you are looking for a yak/casting rig. If you are looking for just a yak rig with that 6/0, look at the penn marinar rods for an inexpensive route. Hope this helps...

-SA


----------



## Blake Tyler (Mar 21, 2009)

Well sheet, I've got some already on order, so I will see when they get here if I like them or not. I'm not planning on casting them out at all, they will be strictly yak out rods after the biggest fish we can hook, for 30 bucks i couldn't pass them up. I wasn't looking to spend much more than that. So if they are really that stiff then I'll send them back. Are they so stiff as to you can't feel bull reds and sharks on them? That's what I want to catch with them, big fish! Plus I wan't a at least 10ft rod to get up and over the breaks at the beach. I won't be casting these rods at all, they only time I'll pick them up would be to reel in a fish or put them up...other than that they will be sitting in the rod holders waiting for fish..


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

I used to have either a 10' or 11' Beefstick and liked it. I also had a 12' and hated it. While the shorter rod felt well balanced and comfortable, the 12 footer was terrible to cast and to fight fish on. However, I traded it to a friend and he says he likes it, so...........

I have two of the 10' Daiwa Eliminators and love them. They are very lightweight rods and have great action.


----------



## Redstalker (Jul 4, 2004)

sharkinaggie said:


> Stay away from the beefstick, unless you want to use it for a flag pole....about the only good use I have found for one. The AR's are alright with the Ocean Masters being much better. OM is my rec is you are looking for a yak/casting rig. If you are looking for just a yak rig with that 6/0, look at the penn marinar rods for an inexpensive route. Hope this helps...
> 
> -SA


I agree that Beefstick is tooooo heavy and will wear you out in a hurry!


----------

